# Barista Express vs Duo-Temp + Smart Grinder Pro



## adam1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello all, this is my first post so go easy!

I'm looking at upgrading my Delonghi EC820.B to something a bit more substantial. I've settled on Sage as a preferred option but at the moment I'm torn between going for a Barista Express or going for the separates option and getting the Duo-Temp Pro and the Smart Grinder Pro. Both options are in the same price range so cost isn't an issue. I was initially looking at the BE but from my limited research it sounded like its better to go for a coffee machine and separate grinder? I'm not really limited in terms of worktop space so the size isn't an issue either.

Any advice/guidance you could give would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

If I've read correctly the grinder in the BE is essentially the Smart Grinder Pro and looking quickly at amazon the BE is nearly £500 and I reckon you could get the DTP and SGP cheaper. I would probably recommend getting the DTP and SGP. I have that setup and it works well. The DTP is a great little machine and the SGP is fine as a starter grinder, plus with the BE should anything go wrong with the machine you could potentially have no grinder or espresso machine so I think separate is better.


----------



## adam1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Kyle, there is only about £20-£30 difference between the two options so wouldn't have minded spending the extra if it was worth it. Spreading the risk of buying separately was also another plus that swayed me in that direction so if there isn't much differnence in performance I'll go for the two items separately.

Thanks again!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I think you've come to the correct conclusion to buy machine and grinder separately.

I bought a Duo Temp Pro about a year ago and I'm still very happy with it.

I also bought a Graef CM800 as a grinder, which is roughly equivalent to the smart grinder, but without some of the extra electric bells and whistles. It's fine, but I can't help feeling that it's only fine as a first grinder and I could possibly taste the difference if I upgraded to a Mignon. Since the price point of a used Mignon is only about £70 more than my grinder, I wish I had done that.

Now I'm a bit stuck as getting approval to spend £200 on an upgrade to the grinder that seems fine to everyone else is quite a big ask.

In short, even though I have not actually tried either, I would buy a used Mignon rather than the Smart grinder.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

I went with the DTP and SG over the BE (so many acronyms...) because the SG seemed to have more grind adjustment options than the BE, so seemed a better option if I also wanted to use a V60, Chemex or just the old faithful cafetiere. Even if the adjustment options are the same (and I'm not convinced they are) then the extra bits that came with the SG have been handy for me and, if anything goes bang, there's only one bit of kit to fix or replace.

That said, as and when the SG packs up, I won't be having another; it's a nice piece of kit, but it's just not substantial enough for me.

R.


----------

